# An imm0rtal project, Reaper's many armies.



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, Reaper here. I've decided to start a thread that combines all my current ongoing projects. Saves time updating multiple logs

In this log you will find everything you need to know about all my armies. The fluff, the ideas, the lists, and of course, pictures!
This first post will be a doosie, mostly text, but i like to give the start of a project a good solid body

This log will mainly focus on my marines, the Black Templars and the II Legion. But from time to time there may be appearences from my Eldar, Tau and even some WHFB Chaos Warriors.

So, First things first. A little bit about each army i believe:

*The II Legion*
These boys are my principal army, though collectivly they have spent most of their time having their paint stripped. This army origionally started as a mass of grey,gold and purple and was the first amry that i managed to finiss a good proportion of. Then some months before i joined heresy i decided to re-vamp their image and go for a bright red. I just managed to finish a 1500 point force before i began looking at the older models and disliking them. Sooooo it was back to the brake fluid for the entire army. I managed to decide on their new scheme when i was brainstorming with Concrete Hero about Discount Wargames schemes. We were talking about a white/red halved scheme that i stole and altered slightly, giving me my new colour scheme of red and bone.










The fluff for these guys, as you can imagain is based on one of the lost Legions. i'm still working on it but the main gist of the fluff is that the second Legion was escorting the XI Legion in serch of the eleventh primarch. Anyway, bad shit went down which meant the entire XI legion was wiped out. And a warp storm cut the II legion off from the Imperium for best part of ten thousand years. Obviously, when they return to know space, the Imperium tries to nail them I'll post full fluff for them soon, I just need to finish writing it properly.

This will be my Apoc army and will always be getting added to.

*Black Templars - The Gabriel Crusade*

This is my Marine side project (though I've almost finished it lol)
The fluff for these guys is that the II Legion saved their butts and the Marshal pledges alligence to the II legion and tells the Emperor what happened. The emperor then lets the II Legion back into the Imperium.


Right, onto the good bits. I'm a good way into my BT army, with all of the units undercoated and 95% basecoated. I should have pictures soon, once i get a good camera. 

This is a pic of my latest purchase:










Pictured there of mine is 4 drop pods, 2 rhinos, 2 scout sniper boxes and a dread. NOT pictured are 21 Bikes!!!

Here are a few pics of what i've been up to today.








Bunch of stuff ready to be primed








Loads of undercoated stuff.

This log will get updated as I do things, but be warned I'm a slow painter and occasionally it may be some time between picture posts.

Anyhoo, i'm going to base coat some bikes now.

See ya


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the colours on your Marines, can't wait to see more of the army painted up.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a big project. Looks like a lot of fun. Good luck:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Calamari said:


> I like the colours on your Marines, can't wait to see more of the army painted up.





Damned Fist said:


> That's a big project. Looks like a lot of fun. Good luck:victory:


Cheers guys. It is quite a task, but I'm hoping it will keep me going till christmas at least. 

Here are my Army Lists for these armies

*BT* - using C:Sm

Lysander 

Tac Squad 1
10 boys
melta 
Las Cannon
Powerfist
Melta Bombs
215

Tac Squad 2
Melta 
ML
PF
Melta Bombs
205

1500




2 Rhino
70

Assault Termies
TH
200

Crusader
250

Assault Squad
10 boys
PF
Melta bombs
220

Dread
DP
140


*II Legion Dread List*

MoF
Pw
115

Dread 1
MM
105

Dread 2
Assault Cannon
115

Dread 3
Venrable
LC
ML
205

Dread 4
LC
ML
145

Dread 5
AC
115

Dread 6
MM
105

4 Drop Pods 
140

Scout Squad
Snipers
Camo Cloaks
Telion
140


Scouts
Snipers
Camo Cloaks
90

Tac 1
Flamer
HB

Rhino 
205


1495



*II Legion Bike List*

Captain
Bike
Relic Blade
Strom Shield
180

Bike Squad
5 boys
PF
Melta
175

Bike Squad
5 boys
PF
Melta
175

Bike squad
5 boys
Attack bike
MM
190

Bike Squad
PF
Melta
175

Bike Squad
PF 
Melta

Scouts
Snipers
Camo Cloaks
90

Scouts
Snipers
Camo Cloaks
90

Land Raider
250

1500

The II Legion ones are more for fun than for game winning


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Like the color scheme a lot. I did the novamarines for my first army. but do tell what heads are you using for the scouts.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> Like the color scheme a lot. I did the novamarines for my first army. but do tell what heads are you using for the scouts.


Cheers, The scout heads are Pig Iron heavy infantry heads. Pig Iron is such a good company, their customer service is great and they are cheap and fast. I highly recommend them

Anyway, wordly update time. I've started basecoating the scouts, Rhinos and the Bike Captain. I'll probably build some more bikes today, and perhaps a second drop pod.

I'll try taking some pictures with my shit camera later on so you can get an idea of what's going on, but the quality will be shocking

Later


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome stuff dude, can't wait to see more. (maybe you'll get these done in a somewhat reasonable time.... :grin

More of a list thing than anything else. In your Tactical squads for your Black Templars; is it just the sergeant or the whole squad that has Meltabombs? If its just the Sarge I'd consider dropping them, the Powerfist is more likely to do damage against walkers and you have a Melta in there for the better part of your tank slaying.

+Rep, sorry I couldn't make it over today


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

looking good, cant wait to see more


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> In your Tactical squads for your Black Templars; is it just the sergeant or the whole squad that has Meltabombs?


The melta bombs are only there to use up the last of my points. I just wanted to fill the points




zas240 said:


> looking good, cant wait to see more


Cheers dude

I've built a second drop pod now, took a little less time than the first but it still took ages lol. I may build my second squad of scouts when i get back, I'm going for a walk now. I'll grab the camera when i get back too.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good so far. A very ambitious project if you are planning to get it finished by christmas. 

btw: halved colourschemes are the roxor!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice. I am selling a load of templars. couldn't stick em.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Time for another update folks!

First are a few WIP shots of my Captain's bike. Since the pic I've cleaned the mistakes, highlighted the red and started the details.


















Red side









Bone Side


Next are a couple of early shots of my irst scout squad. I', really pleased wit hthe helmets, definatley a good buy.





































I'm undecided on the scheme for these boys, I like it but I'm not sure if it looks wierd. Comments would be appreciated

And finally, a WIP of my BT Rhino, the coloured inlay will be II legion colours to tie the armies together.










Enjoy


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Those helmets on the scouts look kewl. They look like they should have been there in the first place. I may have to 'yoink!' the idea when I get around to working on my scouts.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

pig iron again. ever time I see those helms I think why not but then I think oh money thats why


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Franko1111 said:


> pig iron again. ever time I see those helms I think why not but then I think oh money thats why


They're really cheap, I got mine for less than 4 pounds

On the painting front, I'v all but finished the bike captain
All that needs doing now are the odd touch up (e.g shield) and some freehand on the banner once I've decided how I want to do it. Any suggestions for the banner would be appreciated

Here are the pics














































For the blade of the lance I stole the rainbow style effect that Concrete Hero uses on his Belakor. If you haven't seen his Daemons log, you should check it out, it's real good

I've also dug out some old chaos bikes that I'll be using, which means i now have 8 bikes and an attack bike built

By friday I'd like to have the scouts finished, as well as 5 BTs

Reaper


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

They'll look awesome when they fight 

You've done the effect really nicely as well! And I love the whole lancing Knight image.

Though he doesn't quite feel like a captain to me, he looks really cool but not... Captain-esque. You should have bunged a crusader helm on him!

The scouts look shit hot, the Pig Iron helmets look too perfect for that role!

Keep up the good work


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> They'll look awesome when they fight
> 
> 
> Though he doesn't quite feel like a captain to me, he looks really cool but not... Captain-esque. You should have bunged a crusader helm on him!
> ...


Only problem is, I'm not sure i even have any crusader helm left...I tried to find some but couldn't or i would have used one

I'll try dig one out though


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to agree with C-Hero here. Those scout helmets are exceptional! I wish mine had these.k: Good work:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> I have to agree with C-Hero here. Those scout helmets are exceptional! I wish mine had these.k: Good work:victory:


Cheers bud. I'll have the bike captain re-vamped in a few hours. I'll try get a few pics of my BTs too


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Only one piece of advice regarding your split colour scheme. The scout sergeant body has a line that goes from top right to bottom left and is not vertical. One armour this line would be straight up regardless of the direction his body was facing. This may not match up with the line on the lower torso, but it will look better. Did that make sense?

The captains spear looks rather excellent, and you have given me a great idea for my own storm sheilds for my quarter split terminators.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

humakt said:


> Looking good. Only one piece of advice regarding your split colour scheme. The scout sergeant body has a line that goes from top right to bottom left and is not vertical. One armour this line would be straight up regardless of the direction his body was facing. This may not match up with the line on the lower torso, but it will look better. Did that make sense?
> 
> The captains spear looks rather excellent, and you have given me a great idea for my own storm sheilds for my quarter split terminators.


Don't worry it makes sense, that will be getting tidied no worries thank you for your kind words


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update Time!!!

First are the shots of the re-done el'capitain





































I'm glad I did this, I think he looks much better now than he did, much more captain-ly (Thanks Hero) And the shield looks better too

Next are pics of the TWO tactical boys I painted ages ago










This is how infantry will look

Next are two of my SIX dreads These don't have completed bases



















And lastly, as promised, some snaps of my Black Templars, I think the b;ack background has sort of made them look a bit minging, I'll try taking some more on a white background soon, and maybe i wont use the flash:S
































































Anyway, that's all folks

Reaper


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice there, however my only worry is that the dread looks a little too grey. Could just be the picture though. Good work.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> Really nice there, however my only worry is that the dread looks a little too grey. Could just be the picture though. Good work.


Cheers, The dread is quite dusty, I drybrushed my first batch of templars, I dont anymore 'cos I think it looks better with clean armour. I will be going back and touching the dred up when I get the will


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

what do you do to highlight your Black Templar?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> what do you do to highlight your Black Templar?


the darker of the two foundation greys. Some of them i drybrushed also, but I dont like that look anymore so its just a chaos black spray undercoat then a hightlight


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

so you dont do like dual layer highlights.. you just use the dark foundation paint.. can you confirm which one you mean?

cose i like the look of your BT's!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> so you dont do like dual layer highlights.. you just use the dark foundation paint.. can you confirm which one you mean?
> 
> cose i like the look of your BT's!


Just 1 highlight of Adeptus Battlegrey on the raised edges, no further highlights or anything and thanks!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, not meaning to bumrush this thread all the time, but posting helps keep me motivated (the whole point of it)

I've had a pretty slow day today. I've basedcoated some more bikes as well as built another one carrying a banner. I don't plan on fielding a Command squad but it's a cool looking model and I like the idea of the banner beared fallng and this biker zooming past and hoisting it high in the air :victory: 
I've also built my second scout squad as well as basecoating the first II Legion Termie Who, if he lloks cool, will be followed by as many as 20 more lol.
I've also added some more layers to my BT's.

Though none of this is pciture worthy I find it helps to write down what you've done in the day to get some perspective

Tomowwor (_WTF? I've left that mis-spelt 'cos it looks wierd_) I plan on building my third Drop pod, Another 3? bikes perhaps as well as trying to crack on with the templars (though this is proving difficult, I've got the horn for the II legion atm)

Then friday will either be spent gaming, or intensly basecoating

Regards 

Reaper


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Is your biker gonna be sitting holding the banner. or Standing up hoisting it above his head?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> Is your biker gonna be sitting holding the banner. or Standing up hoisting it above his head?


Sitting but now i wish he was standing waving the banner like a madman


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, like her was standing up, one hand on the handlebars the other hoisting it high.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

cheers imm0rtal thanks for the tips its nice to have another BT Log to look through for inspiration

you dont have to take this tip but for my termie heads i cut them down to look similar to grey knight heads ive seen a tut around here before but its pretty simple and i htink it gives a good effect for BT Termies if you end up with any!

your a much better painter than i am so hopefully i can get some good tips off ya!

oh and you painted that tac(combat) squads shoulders red... isnt that the marking for Assault Marines... and the pure red shoulder is for Sword Brethren... im not 100%
but i suppose you can do whatever you want!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all update time, I've been quite lazy and not really done any modelling or painting in thre last week, but I have done almost all the fluff for my II Legion boys (Decided on a Pre-Heresy name for them too, The Knights of Orion, you'll see why they don't call themselves that anymore)

But First: Azwraith: I thought I had replied to you but oh well, the shoulder trims are red because I felt the black trims don't bring enough colour to the moeld and I wanted a more interesting scheme And hopefully we can get inspiration from one another

On with the fluff (Be warned, there's lots)




HISTORY OF THE II LEGION

Pre Heresy

Prior to the scattering of the Emperor’s Primarchs, the tank of the XI Legion’s Primarch was mysteriously damaged. When the disaster occurred the Primarch was exposed to the foul darkness of the warp.
It was the II Legion that the Emperor tasked with finding the lost Primarch and reuniting the XI Legion with its Gene-Father.
During this time the II Legion went by the name The Knights of Orion, after their home world and the great hunter of Terran legend.
Sometime in the middle of the Great Crusade, scout ships came across an isolated planet far beyond the reach of the Imperium. There they found human life under the command of a “God like being”. Knowing this to be the lost Primarch, the Emperor sent word the II legion, along with the leaderless XI legion, where to land and retrieve the Primarch.
However, when the second Legion’s Primarch, Gabriel, found the lost Son of the Emperor, he found something else entirely. 
The Primarch of the XI Legion had totally succumbed to the taint of Chaos; he was now a fierce Demon, the warp storms he had been exposed to changing him. Without hesitation the Demon launched itself upon Gabriel and the two became locked in a duel. 
Eventually Gabriel slew the monster, receiving many injuries for his trouble. Unfortunately when the monster fell, its death had unforeseen effects upon the XI Legion. Every Space Marine that bore the XI Gene Seed became mad and began to change. Years of study would eventually show that Chaos had noticed their gene and planted itself in them long ago; the death of their Primarch merely triggered the horrible mutations.
Gabriel ordered his Marines to slaughter the XI Legion, leaving none alive. The now Chaos- Marines however, proved too much for the II Legion to battle. So, reluctantly, the Primarch ordered an evacuation of the planet and an exterminatus. The planet was decimated, the XI Legion destroyed, and their legacy lost. During the escape, Gabriel’s ship was boarded by a rouge traitor ship. The ensuing combat caused a catastrophic explosion which claimed the ship.
The rescue party found no signs of life, or of the II Legion’s beloved Primarch. The search continued for a full year, under the command of Chapter Master Antilles, the entire II legion having set up a base on a small, hospitable moon close to the destroyed world.
Eventually the search was called off, Antilles ordering the Legion to move back into Imperial space, hoping to tell the Emperor personally of the tragic fate of the XI Legion, and of Gabriel’s demise.

Post Heresy

When the II Legion returned to known space they were attacked by Imperial ships claiming that the II Legion had turned traitor. 
Antilles lead a small group of marines to the flagship of the Imperial Fleet, hoping to resolve the issue peacefully. 
Whilst aboard the ship Antilles and his envoy where killed. Brought low in a hail of fire too mighty for even blessed power armour to withstand. 
It was due to the quick thinking of the Second Captain, Lucius, the II Legion was saved. He ordered the legion ships to open fire and escape. 

Lucius was soon appointed Chapter Master by the Legion’s Chaplains. He vowed to clear the name of the II Legion and find the reason for the Imperium attack.
It was after their return to the Imperium Lucius ordered the Legion’s colours be changed from Grey to Red, the late Antilles personal colour, and for their name to be changed to just The Second Legion. Though members of the Legion still address themselves as The Knights of Orion when in the company of other Legionnaires.
After many years of investigation it was unearthed that it was in fact the closing years of the 40th millennium. Somehow the II Legion had been taken from the bounds of time during their search for the Primarch. Lucius learned of the Heresy and also of how the Emperor had received no word from the II Legion or the XI Legion, thus he deleted all records of their existence. When the II Legion had returned to real space, they had been thought to have turned to Chaos.

Many centauries past with the II Legion acting as a crusading force, rescuing distressed imperial worlds, before retreating without trace.
Redemption came for the II Legion in the early stages of the 41st millennium. The Black Templars Chapter had committed a large crusade in a war against a Chaos incursion in the East. The Black Templars were defending the last of the world’s standing hive cities, besieged by an endless tide of Chaos. 
During the Black Templars most desperate hour, their Marshal, Theodosius, received a comms from an approaching fleet. The Marine in the transmission introduced himself as “A friend of the Imperium”. 
The sky went black as hundreds of drop pods rained from the sky, a tide of fighter craft in their wake. The element of surprise with them, the II Legion slaughtered the forces of Chaos threatening to overwhelm the Black Templars. 
Theodosius accepted Lucius as a loyal brother and delivered word of the II Legion’s loyalty to the Imperium, vowing to crusade with the brothers who had saved his men from certain death. The Emperor accepted his lost sons back to him, mourning the loss of their Primarch and the XI Legion but rejoicing at the return of the II Legion.
The II Legion divided into Chapters as laid down in Codex Astartes and the primary Chapter chose to simply be named the II Legion and repainted half their armour in a white bone colour to represent being let back into the Emperor’s light. 
Lucius remained in command of the II Legion and gave the positions of Chapter Masters in the successor chapters to his most trusted Captains.
The II Legion, along with their Black Templar allies now reside in a region of space in the eastern fringe, a sector of space that had seen some trouble with both Eldar and Tau.
Though they chose to accept the codex Astartes, the II Legion still boasts more Marines than a standard Chapter. The current count places the Chapters strength somewhere close to three thousand Brother Marines, over 500 black Templar allies, and thousands of Imperial Guard and PDF from their region of space.

There may be some confusing bits in there, the ramblings of my mind often are rather strange and confusing. Next is the composition of the Black templars "Gabriel Crusade"

The Gabriel Crusade

Marshal Theodosius of the Black Templars space marines has pledged his crusading force to Chapter Master Lucius of the II Legion. Due to the close knit brotherhood the two forces maintain, the Crusading force has become more like a codex chapter in its organisation. Neophytes are no longer included in the crusader squads but operate as regular scouts. Initiates are kept to a ten man squad, so they may be deployed alongside II Legion Squads with ease. 
Fighting Company Septimus currently acts as the Crusade’s shock assault force, fighting as an entirely mobile force. Fighting company Maximus is an elite force, not having recruited a new member in some years. They are used as the heavy support for the crusade. Whenever mass firepower or immense close combat skill is required, Maximus Company responds. Fighting company Tobias is the reserve company, boasting the least initiates and most neophytes. This company is used to bolster defences and bring squads from the other companies back to full strength.


*Marshal's Household*

Marshal Theodosius 
Brother-Chaplain Varthes
Brother Sarkin, Champion of the Emperor
Household Banner Bearer Ezekyle 
Brother-Techmarine Helixan 
34 Sword Brethren
22 suits of tactical dreadnought armour
2 Dreadnoughts 
5 Land raiders (1 crusader, 1 redeemer, 3 godhammer)
2 Vindicators
3 Predators (2 destructors 1 annihilators)
1 Whirlwind

Fleet
Battle Barge Blade of the Emperor
Forgeship Helixan’s Anvil
Strike Cruiser The Unnamed
18 Thunderhawk gunships

*Fighting Companies*


Fighting Company Septimus
Castellan Orion
Banner bearer Hellion
145 initiates 
15 neophytes 
31 jump packs
2 land raider crusaders
2 land raider redeemers
3 rhinos
1 razorback
25 Bikes
5 attack bikes
3 land speeders



Fighting Company Maximus
Castellan Maximus 
Banner bearer Alexion
171 initiates 
3 Techmarines
10 rhinos
2 razorbacks 
4 land speeders
3 vindicators
3 Predator destructors
3 Predator annihilators
4 dreadnoughts
4 godhammer land raiders
1 Land Raider Crusader
3 whirlwinds 


Fighting Company Tobias
Castellan Tobias
Banner Bearer Balthazar
80 initiates
55 neophytes
4 rhinos
3 land speeders


Right, now onto the actual II Legion lol



*Organisation of the II Legion*

Since its re-acceptance into the Imperium of Man, the II Legion has adopted many of the teachings of the Codex Astartes. They do however still retain some of their original Legion traits.

Chapter Command
Chapter Master Lucius, Regent of Orion.
Champion of the Legion Gladius.
Chapter Ancient Optimus.
Master of Sanctity Remus .
30 Honour Guard
1700 Chapter Equerries and Servitors 
The current Chapter Master of the II Legion continues to be Brother Lucius. Among his other duties, Lucius is Regent of Orion and responsible for the upkeep of the system. A task he leaves to a trusted council in his absence.
The Master of Sanctity at this time is Brother Remus, a gifted speaker and ruthless warrior. Remus makes up an integral part of the chapter’s Council. 

Armoury
Olympian, Master of the Forge
27 Techmarines
100 Tech Servitors
80 suits of Tactical Dreadnought Armour
25 Predators
8 Vindicators
10 Whirlwinds
15 Land Raiders
While many Chapter’s Master of the Forge is seen as somewhat of an outcast and recluse. Master Olympian is an active serving member of the chapter Council. A teacher to hopeful Techmarines, a warrior and trusted advisor to Chapter Master Lucius.
Olympian has recently perfected an assault strategy employing Dreadnoughts on mass. So effective is this tactic that other Chapters have begun requesting the Master of the Forge’s teachings. 

Apothecarion 
Chief Apothecary Arias
11 Apothecaries
Many believe Chief Apothecary Arias to be blessed by the emperor himself. The medic is unparalleled in his ability to treat the injured and can heal wounds all other would be unable to.

Fleet
Admiral Neptune
8 Strike Cruisers
3 Battle Barges
15 Rapid Strike Vessels
30 Thunderhawk Gunships
Admiral Neptune has served in the fleet for nearly four centauries now, having previously commanded the 8th company before losing both legs in an explosion. Even after his limbs were replaced with augmented versions, the Captain refused to take command of his company again, feeling a Brother without Augments would be better served. Since, he has been gifted with the title Admiral Neptune, his former name erased and forgotten. During his Reign as Admiral, the II Legion had lost fewer ships than under any before him. A fact the Admiral likes to remind his crew during battle.

Librarius 
Chief Librarian Gallus
5 Epistolaries
10 Codiciers
8 Lexicaniums
2 Acolytum
The Chapters Librarius, lead by Chief Librarian Gallus is currently stationed on one of the smaller planets in the Orion System attempting to break the will of a Chaos Psyker Lucius believes to hold vital information on the next Black Crusade. Chief Librarian Tigurius of the Ultramarines Chapter is currently en route.

1st Company
Veteran Company
Captain Jupiter
89 Veteran Marines
3 Dreadnoughts 
_The Captains of the 1st through 5th companies and the Admiral of the fleet give up their names when they accept their Captaincy. Each is given the title of a planet in the Terran Solar System. As such, the companies are always lead by a captain under the same name. _The Captain Jupiter holds the title Supreme Captain, as the Ancient Terran God Jupiter was leader of the planets.
The 1st company is primarily fielded as a Terminator company, and veterans are rarely deployed without their tactical Dreadnought Armour.
The 1st Company is currently escorting Chapter Master Lucius to the Armageddon system.

2nd Company
Battle Company
Captain Mars, Master of the Watch
6 Tactical Squads
2 Assault Squads
2 Devastator Squads
8 Rhinos
1 Razorback
6 Dreadnoughts
The current Captain Mars of the 2nd company holds the title “God of War” as well as Master of the watch. A homage to Terran stories commending his exceptional battlefield skill.
The 2nd Company is the primary Company of the II Legion, most often fighting where the Chapter Master Himself Fights.

3rd Company
Battle Company
Captain Pluto, Master of the Arsenal
2 Tactical Squads
1 Devastator Squads
3 Rhinos
1 Razorback
1 Dreadnoughts
The 3rd Company is currently stationed on Orion, rebuilding after a titanic battle with Greenskins in the Segmentum Obscurus claimed the lives of the majority of the Company. Captain Pluto makes frequent requests to Chapter Master Lucius to rejoin the Chapter in active duty. Requests that are all denied.

4th Company 
Battle Company
Captain Mercury, Master of the Fleet
6 Tactical Squads
2 Assault Squads
2 Devastator Squads
8 Rhinos
1 Razorback
Though Captain Mercury holds the title of Master of the Fleet, he leaves his duties in the capable hands of Admiral Neptune, and he acts as a second in command and messenger when needed. This is why the titles of Neptune and Mercury were swapped when the current Admiral was appointed.

5th Company
Battle Company
Captain Saturn, Master of the Marches
6 Tactical Squads
2 Assault Squads
2 Devastator Squads
8 Rhinos
1 Razorback
4 Dreadnoughts
Captain Saturn’s company is currently on duty in the Armageddon system, aiding with the efforts there. No sizable information on the Companies status has been received in some time. Chapter Master Lucius has taken the 1st Company to Armageddon to gain more information.

6th Company
Reserve Tactical Company
Captain Tiberius, Master of the Rites
10 Tactical Squads
115 Bikes
2 Dreadnoughts
The 6th Company, lead by Captain Tiberius, are known for their similarity to the Knights of Ancient Terra. Though the company is meant to be a reserve Tactical Company, they are currently employed as an all bike mounted force. 
Captain Tiberius is particularly fond of lightning assaults and devastating raids

7th Company
Reserve Tactical Company
Captain Gaius, Chief Victualler
10 Land speeders
3 Dreadnoughts 
Captain Gaius is responsible for the transport of supplies and equipment to the other fighting companies, as well as providing tactical reinforcements should they be needed. 
His company makes great use of the land speeder as a mobile force able to deliver supplies to frontline troops quickly and effectively


8th Company
Reserve Assault Company
Captain Thule
20 Bikes
5 Land speeders 
70 Jump Packs
5 Rhinos
1 Dreadnought
Captain Thule’s Assault Company is currently serving in the Occludus system with the Death Spectres against Hive Fleet Jormungandr. Their close combat skills are proving invaluable in fighting the beasts. 

9th Company
Reserve Devastator Company
Captain Marcus
10 Rhinos
4 Dreadnoughts 
The 9th company are currently out of contact in the eye of Terror laying siege to an Iron Warriors Fortress World. Though Chapter Master Lucius cannot make contact with the Strike Force, he believes them to be alive.

10th Company
Scout Company
Captain Neberus, Master of the Recruits
Scout Squads
The Scout Company is currently spread across the galaxy aiding in the campaigns the other Companies fight in. 

11th Company
Custodian Company 
Captain Thaddeus, Master of the Guard
3 Full battle Companies
24 Rhino
12 Dreadnoughts
Captain Thaddeus is in command of the unusual 11th company. Alone, he commands the equivalent of three full battle companies. His task as Master of the Guard is constant protection of the Orion system. He and his Marines are forbidden to leave the system.


I've really enjoyed writing this up, its helped me get into the feeling of the Chapter and has given me loads of ideas for models, stories, diormas and such. I think it just adds that much moreto the projects when all the Company captains have names and each company has some sort of story/purpose

Hope you enjoyed that (If you didn't read it all the way through I can't say I'd blame you lol)

Hopefully i'll get the motovation to build and paint more tomorrow

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, update time. Sorry for not updating sooner, been hectic with work and exams, and the will to paint had pretty much left me lol.

First is my scout sarge, he's almost done, but I'm not happy with the black fatigues. I need your help on deciding a colour to use:



















I'm also not sure I'm too keen on the cloak either.
Suggestions???

Next is a wip of my Termie, the angle has made the halving look a little messed up 9particularly the face) but he isn't like that in real life. I'm waiting on some micron art 0.005mm pens before i carry on with him, I need to finish the black lining then do some touch ups. 




























I tried to do a bit of freehand on the shoulder, it's hard to see in the picture but its a II with wings and the caption Fides which is latin for faith above

And he has a rainbow blade too










Next is one finished Dread, including base



















And lastly is my old "Captain Golden Tears" (Myself, hero, and the other guys we game with agreed to have one golden model each in our armies), who, after a much needed revamp, possible a total change, will become Chapter Master Lucius equipped with artificer armour, relic blacde and storm shield.



















I'm also trying to get hold of the _perfect_ honour guard heads, which if I am successful in aquiring, I will make an "Mournival" For the dear Chapter Master.

Anyway, beam me up scotty......


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, I've been inspired by Inquisitor Engle over at warseer and I've decided to try making custom decal banners for my boys. Here is Version 1.0 of the Chapter banner, this will be carryed by one of my bike mounted marines

*Edit* Should probably explain this just a little lol, well the planet is Orion, the Chapter's homeworld. and the templar and crimson fist logos are there because the II Legion has served with both and both earned places of high regard with the II Legion.











What do you think? Anyone got any tipes for improvements? 
I'm not sure whether I'll keep the knights of orion on there (I haven't decided whether I want other chapters to know the name, or whether it's just something they use in house type of thing) 

All credit for this goes to Engle, it's almost exactly like his (Hope he doesn't mind)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i think it looks really cool!

where did you get the feather parts for the helms? did you GS them?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> i think it looks really cool!
> 
> where did you get the feather parts for the helms? did you GS them?


Yeah, the plume is sculpted on. It's not that hard to do, just fiddly


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, small update for you. I haven't painted a whooe lot in the last few weeks, work has consuemed my life so I've not really had the will to paint. 

I have painted my Lysander conversion, Black Templar Castellan Maximus Pics will follow later in the week, need to get the camera off my dad.

What I have been doing though, is building the fluff of my Chapter quite extensivly. I've been writing wuite a lot about their famous battles (The saving of the templars, the destruction of the 3rd company) And getting to know my characters.

I've also finished the 2nd company banner and one for the 6th also.

So here they are:

2nd Comp.










As the 2nd company is the main fighting force of the chapter, they have developed strong bonds with many other chapters, particularly ones of Imperial Fists descent. This banner shows the Chapter's homeworld as well as referencing their allies, the Black Templars, Crimso Fists, and Cerulean Guard.

Next up is the 6th company banner.










The 6th are currently serving with High Marshel Helbrecht of the Black Templars in the Armageddon system. This banner depicts an Emperor's Champion slaying a powerful Ork warboss. The lower portion of the banner represents the Black Templars and crimson fists, the two chapters they have served with closest since the start of the campain.

+Contact has since been lost with the 6th company. Chapter Master Lucius, the 2nd Company as well as sizeable elements from the 1st company are en route to armageddon to investigate+


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the banners looks really great i forgot that your doing a split chapter... mine is going to b kind of similiar with me now doing BT and IF


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I have finally read through this entire log and you have some excellent work going on here. The colours are sweet and the halved scheme is pulled off quite well. In fact, I have only one thing to suggest to you for further painting if you wish to hear it.

Spend a bit more time making the highlights smoother and spend more time on clean up. The first scout sarge pic in the last batch you posted is a perfect example. The grey highlights on the black areas are both quite thick (in width, not paint thickness although that could be thinned a bit more as well) and uneven. When painting on edge highlights, use a flat brush if you have it and use the edge of the brush, NOT THE POINT, to highlight the edges. This will help provide a thinner line that will flow with the edges of the model more. Your colours will remain the same but keeping the highlights thin and as straight as possible will REALLY make these models shine, more so than they already do.

The other thing is clean up. Looking at these pics I can help but notice areas on the model where the colours have spilled onto an adjacent area and haven't been touched up. This is a pet peeve of mine, I will admit, but it really takes away from the paint job when there are spills, even small ones. I would suggest that once you are finished with a model fully, you go back over it with a fine toothed comb as it were and touch up any of these little areas you can find.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

ok I like the scheme of your army and the scout helmets yeah I'm gonna borrow that. and for the carapace for the scout try finding a neutral color that will go with both themain colors you are using.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> the banners looks really great i forgot that your doing a split chapter... mine is going to b kind of similiar with me now doing BT and IF


Cheers dude, IF eh? Looking forward to seeing them



The Wraithlord said:


> Ok, I have finally read through this entire log and you have some excellent work going on here. The colours are sweet and the halved scheme is pulled off quite well. In fact, I have only one thing to suggest to you for further painting if you wish to hear it.
> 
> Spend a bit more time making the highlights smoother and spend more time on clean up. The first scout sarge pic in the last batch you posted is a perfect example. The grey highlights on the black areas are both quite thick (in width, not paint thickness although that could be thinned a bit more as well) and uneven. When painting on edge highlights, use a flat brush if you have it and use the edge of the brush, NOT THE POINT, to highlight the edges. This will help provide a thinner line that will flow with the edges of the model more. Your colours will remain the same but keeping the highlights thin and as straight as possible will REALLY make these models shine, more so than they already do.
> 
> The other thing is clean up. Looking at these pics I can help but notice areas on the model where the colours have spilled onto an adjacent area and having been touched up. This is a pet peeve of mine, I will admit, but it really takes away from the paint job when there are spills, even small ones. I would suggest that once you are finished with a model fully, you go back over it with a fine toothed comb as it were and touch up any of these little areas you can find.


Thanks a lot Wraith. I do totally agrre with you in regards to highlighs and clean up, especially on that scout sarge. I will be going over the fatigues with a different colour so it won't matter though
As it stands at the moment, I only have a small number of this new batch of boys painted up, so touching them up shouldn't be too much work. I'll probablt do it when I get home from work this evening



CMDR_VELIK said:


> ok I like the scheme of your army and the scout helmets yeah I'm gonna borrow that. and for the carapace for the scout try finding a neutral color that will go with both themain colors you are using.


I've been trying to think of what colour would go with both the red and bone, but I am at a complete loss. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated

And time for a weenie update, 

I should have some Marneus Calgar Honour Guard and a Captain Sicarius (Thanks to Kobrakai) model arriving today. Which, along with my sternguard models, I will be painting as ultramarines as an experiment as to how high a quality I can paint to. I've chosen the smurfs for tis little test because I find blue to be the easiest colour to work with lol

Anyway, I need breakfast before work so...

See ya


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Really good work mate and quite an impressive force its going to be when done.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ooh, i LOVE that bike captain, n im considerin black templars myself


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks jack. I'm gutted you commented today though,

I've finally got a chance to take some decent(ish) pictures tomorrow but jack has prematurly ejac... -ressurected this thread

I have tried taking some pics of what I've done lately but they came out crappy.

Just to make this resurrection worthwhile I'll tell you folks what I have done lately:


1) Painted my lysander conversion to a standard I'm very very happy with. Definatley my best model ever.

2) Until i painted the GD exalted champion, I've never finished a model and had such a "that looks effin awesome" feeling before lol. So the GD mini is in my opinion my best piece so far

3) I've built 5 knights as chaos and started painting them in tzeentch colours (even though they'll have the mark of nurgle lol)

4) I've made some progress on my sicarious and MC hounour guard

5) I've ordered my warriors of chaos army 50 chaos warriors 20 knights and lots of character goodness. Jack has agreed to alter his Kholek cast for me when its done (you should all check out his thread, its very cool)

6) I've worked...LOTS, that's why I haven't been really too active lately. I've only really had times in the evenings to post on the occasional post.

But i quit my job at the end of the this week so I'll be able to get really into modelling and painting this time next week

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Right kids Update time. First I want to start off by saying sorry for not updating in so long. I'v had a fair few opotunities to take snaps of my boys but I could never be assed. Then when I tried to take some pictures yesterday they came out like this:










Well, needless to say, I wasn't impressed, the pictures I usually take are crappy at best but this batch was horrid So I decided to try some new methods.
After a lot of experimenting I made, what can simply be called an anti-light box. What do I mean? Well instead of using white background and material for a lightbox, i used solid dark items and left a gap in the "Roof"

Here are the results:

These first two are a cmparison shot. First is the shot of my BTs from eralier in the log, second is a new shot of them:


















Massive difference no? I was very please with this photo. While it's still not perfect it shows the models a lot closer to life than the origional. Proving when I say the photo doesn't do them justice, I'm not lying lol :wink:

Next are some snaps of my lysander:





































I am unbelievably happy with this model It looks just how I pictured it in my head. I pinned his base so I could have him on a gaming base as well as a display plinth (Both of these were purchased from Dark Arts Miniatures, check them out) 
I'm particularly pleased with the hammer, cloak and shield. I owe a lot of this model to the Wraith's last comment. I took his advice and really took my time, going over an over places I'd missed (No doubt someone will spot one I didnt lol)

Now, onto my latest projetc: Warriors of Chaos.

Ever since reading the Wraithlord's Chaos log I've know when it came time for me to paint my Chaos warriors I wanted to make heavy use of the new washes.
My test mini for this new army was this year's GD mini. A model I really like anyway

Here are the results:





































While these pictures do a great job of showing my model, they do miss some things out. Some of the armour colour is washed out, in real life, the colour of this model chages slighty as you move it around in the light
i want to say a massive thank you to Wraith for the inspiration and to Concrete Hero for being the first to use the rainbow technique and always helping me push my skills further

Next up are two chaos knights painted in this scheme. I'm still undecided whether it works properly on the knights and I think they need to be alongside other units painted this way to look right























































Lastly, is a horse painted in a much darker scheme (Cheers wraith again lol) 
I plan on using this scheme on all my characters to set them apart from the rank and file. I will tie them together through the use of red robes/capes ect. 
This horse will become the steed for the plastic exalted hero i will be making when my order arrives from Wargames Empire (though its been weeks already lol)



















I'm really pleased with how dark the armour is, contrasted by the bright highlights. That's one thing that I've found strange whilst doing these WOC, I've tried to keep highlighting to a minimum and use it only on the armour, letting the washes create their own shading. It us very different to how I'm used to painting and I think that is why I'm unsure of the scheme

Apart from what's here, I haven't got up to much modelling/paiting recently. I recieved 4 Devilfish and a hammerhead from underground heretic yesterday so I'll be primering them as well as building 8 bikes and 15 marines in preperation from my first apoc match on saturday (6000 points a side. Myself verses Concrete Hero and TTyphus Herald, with 3000 points each)

As always, comments, crit and suggestions are welcomed and encouraged

Reaper


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really sick man. im liking how you did your warriors of chaos ill have to start on my Ogre army soon to match them! well Ogres or WoC not sure yet as i like both of the looks!

+rep from me


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Mmmm

Looking awesome dude, Lysander looks incredible! Keep up the good work


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, I've got a tiny update for yall

I've just pruchased a kaiserTwo from krmulticase, reccommended by Hero. The trays have been customised to hold my 25 bikes, 40 boys, 6 dreads and a land raider. This should give me the room to carry most of my armies in here Not all at the same time though lol

I've just brought ALL the bases for both my marine armies (Total of 30 infantry bases, 25 termie bases and a dread base, I've already got a lot of resin bases) from Dark Art Miniatures
Hopefully these will arrive tuesday/wed and I will be able to power on with my marines

I've also built up another 10 man fire warrior squad (I'm trying to build everything before I move down to cardiff and lose all the bits lol)

I also thought I'd show you what I used to take my last batch of photos:










Basically i just made a box with a black floor and back, then let some light through the "roof". It may not be the best way of taking photos but it certainly yeilds better results than my previous attempts.

I'm hoping this week will give good results on the Black Templars front. I'm hoping to finish off the squad I've got on the go at the moment as well as the termies

Cheers 

Reaper


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Sorry for my poor timing :S Im glad to see another WoC army, and i cant wait to see your great painting skills on kholek xD Btw, the damn greenstuff STILL hasnt come. It normally takes only one or two days, but its taken more than a week now, and im off to edinburgh for the fringe tommorrow morning  I realy am so sorry about the delay, iv put all other projects on hold now until kholek is done.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> Sorry for my poor timing :S Im glad to see another WoC army, and i cant wait to see your great painting skills on kholek xD Btw, the damn greenstuff STILL hasnt come. It normally takes only one or two days, but its taken more than a week now, and im off to edinburgh for the fringe tommorrow morning  I realy am so sorry about the delay, iv put all other projects on hold now until kholek is done.


Don't worry about it dude And thanks for the compliment. Kholek will be getting the black wash treatment
I look forward to seeing the finished cast and discussing the personalisation


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I like everything about this post. certainly the BTs...i've always wanted to make an army and because of this thread i might just have too


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time folks

My bases from Dark Art arrived yesterday










Pictured there are 30 25mm bases, 25 40mm bases and a dread base As well as 8 THs and 10 SS

So today I'm going to be rebasing the marines I've already finished and painting bases for my wips. I'll also be basecoating a combat squad of II Legion boys and starting on Sir Regonald's posse (BT TH/SS termies)

Look what else I picked up today:










I got this empty toolbox for a little over 5 bucks at a market. I now have a handy place to store paints, tools, brushes etc. This is a really useful buy and i'd recommend it to anyone.

Lastley, I realised I haven't included the obligatory pet pic. So here is my alsation Ben.










Right, i'm off to paint bases

Later


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

good luck on the painting, guess i know where you'll be today. those bases look excellent! my question is now, does the doggie come on the 40 mm or is it a 60mm base for being an MC?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

He's a Superheavy :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those knights look great IR, for sure. Only suggestion I have is that you might want to darken then red/orange cloth down just a tad to fit the colour scheme better. Other than that, well done indeed.

And I am honoured to be an inspiration to you


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Those knights look great IR, for sure. Only suggestion I have is that you might want to darken then red/orange cloth down just a tad to fit the colour scheme better. Other than that, well done indeed.
> 
> And I am honoured to be an inspiration to you


You're a great insporation lol

And as for the cloth, I had tried to darken them origionally but it didn't seem to work all too well. Plus I kind of like the stark contrast, I thik it draws the eye quite well.

On the update front, I've started an objective marker.
_
+Incoming Comms+
+Open transmission from Captain Mars of the Second+_

"This is Brother-Captain Mars, requesting re-enfocements. Brother-Sergeant Uller is pinned down and critically wounded. I repeat, Brother Uller is down, requesting re-enforc-"

_+Transmission Terminated+_

This is just a new thing I'm trying, I'm attempting to incorporate my fluff into my posts more, so I can really get into the character of my armies I think it works, but you be the judge lol.

Anyway, that transmission is referring to my objective marker. Basically Brother Sergeant Uller of the third squad of the II company has been critically injured and is currently pinned down

Anyhoo, I'm spending the day painting tomorrow so there should be some juicy updates


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

reaper looking awesome! i thinki may be getting a tackle box aswell now!

and your german shephard is awesome! i think our pets would get along very well!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, it's time for the pre painting-day update.

Sorry these pics are a little sloppy, the camera was running out of batteries and I wanted to get these snaps up before I started painting today

First up is the beginings of one of Reggie's Posse:










Next Are a few WIPs of my first II legion TH/SS termie. All that is left are his arms.




























Next is a very WIP shot of my Objective Marker, The fallen Brother Uller:



















The plan with him is to paint the marine up as I normally would and then use a series of washes and light drybrushing to really grime him up and make him look close to death.

Next is a shot of a II legion Sergeant. This guy is proving to be a pain. The bone doesn't seem to want to stick to him, regardless of it's thickness/thiness.



















I'm hoping to have both of those termies done by the end of today. As well as get some decent headway on the Ojb. I'd also like to start on some more troops.

As always, C+C is welcome

Anyway, I'm off to paint kiddies. Enjoy


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

your army color scheme rocks man! looks so nice. incredible army you got going for sure!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Masito said:


> your army color scheme rocks man! looks so nice. incredible army you got going for sure!


Thanks a lot, glad you like it

Right folks, I need all of your opinions.

These two pictures show two II Legion boys. The terminator is just painted with straight bleached bone and shaded accordingly. 

The wounded marine is painted using the same process but then washed with Gryphonne Sepia.

I would like to know which you prefer. I know the pics aren't great but they should be sufficient



















So, which is better?

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they're both awesome, but I'm leaning a bit towards the wash, it seems to give the model a bit more feeling and emotion


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, they are both very and as johnnymajic said, the one with the wash has a bit more feeling to it, HOWEVER, i prefer the staight bleached bone one, because of the stark contrast with the red which in my opinion looks better


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_+Transmission from Captain Mars of the Second Restored+_

_"Say again, this is Brother-Captain Mars, requesting re-enfocements. Brother-Sergeant Uller is pinned down and critically wounded. I repeat, Brother Uller is down, requesting re-enforcments from the First company."_

_+Incoming Pict. Feed+_





































_+Images of Brother-Sergeant Uller, sent via Captain Mars+_

_+Transmission Terminated+_

*++Re-enforcments Granted++*

Hey folks, here are the fruits of today's labour. One, almost complete objective. I was trying to go for a really worn, beaten look with the armour. I think it worked really well. I'm very pleased with this as it is my first attempt at battle damage.

There are a few tiny things that I need to touch up but this is the pretty much finished version. 

So what do you think?

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ye gods man - that marine needs medical attention, he has clearly lost a lot of blood.

Nice work, like the "I will shoot you till I can shoot no more" look of it.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

He's looking wicked dude, I think you've pulled off the battered look 

Two things though; The blood coming from the bullet holes looks a little thin, you should try some of the Tamyia Red I have, its very inky and thick.

And the other, well its more of a fluff whinge  Would the first company really come and rescue a single downed Brother? Unless of course Uller is a lot more important than we've been lead to believe 

My moaning aside, he looks awesome!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> He's looking wicked dude, I think you've pulled off the battered look
> 
> Two things though; The blood coming from the bullet holes looks a little thin, you should try some of the Tamyia Red I have, its very inky and thick.
> 
> ...


I was hoping to nab some of that ink

And as for poor Brother Sergeant Uller's fate... it's a surprise


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

looks very nice reaper! like it alot!... maybe have him hold a grenade in his right hand to take as many bastards with him if the reinforcements do not come in time to rescue him?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I prefer the one with a wash. And i was going to suggest washing the red to for balance, but you have appeared to do so already. Great bit of painting and basing there!!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that looks awesome man! Nice dramatic pose and one off use of a marine!!! One thing to suggest if it hasn't been already (I apologize if it has) is to drill out the gun barrels or paint the holes on the bolters. That will add soooo much more to your figure man!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

cheers for the comments so far everyone



HorusReborn said:


> that looks awesome man! Nice dramatic pose and one off use of a marine!!! One thing to suggest if it hasn't been already (I apologize if it has) is to drill out the gun barrels or paint the holes on the bolters. That will add soooo much more to your figure man!


He actually has his barrel painted, but the scheme is so dark it's hard to tell.

I don't drill my barrels as I don't actually own a drill:S probably should invest in one to be honest lol.

Today it's Black Templars termies. I've got a start of the Sarge and a regular TH/SS termie so hopefully I can get them mostley finished


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, time for a demi-update.

Today we have an Imperial fist test marine. 

I painted this boy as a test to see what I could do with the yellow. So everything else is quite...very sloppy.
Ignore all the mistakes,mould lines and shitty details, This model is just to show what I could achieve easily for a yellow





































I'm quite pleased with yellow all things considering Here's how i did it

White undercoat
2 layers of P3 Yellow ink, be as heavy as you want
2 Layers of Golden Yellow

Any C+C would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

I like your blacklining, do you use a fine tip pen for that?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I use a micron 0.005 black pen


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ditto. My best investment in my modelling/painting career lmao


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Ditto. My best investment in my modelling/painting career lmao


I agree, I think my painting has come along leaps and bounds since I picked up mine lol


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

wow, that yellow looks very nice, cant wait to see more of this colour scheme


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

nammy said:


> wow, that yellow looks very nice, cant wait to see more of this colour scheme


Thanks

I've started painting the contents of the Space Hulk

I've almost finished the fallen termie who will be making another objective marker. The remains of Chapter Master Antilies, Hero of the Second Legion.

I've also basecoated a load of termies and marines and have finished the main armour colour for the Termie Librarian.

I'll try get a few snaps of my progress on space hulk tomorrow if I get the chance. But after that there won't be any updates for a few weeks 'cos I'm moving down to cardiff for Uni on saturday. I'm actually in the process of packing all my GW stuff away atm lol.

So hopefulyl there will be an update some time tomorrow


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

The bleached bone version looks best. Looking forward to seeing some more. 
P.S Your Imperial Fist looks like he has just tripped over.
P.P.S Where do i get a micron 0.005 black pen and how much are they?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey reaper i've just read through your whole log definietly great work so far i cant wait to see a picture of the whole army, keep up the hard work


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm back baby :victory:

Hey folks, been a long time since I've updated this log. Uni life has absorbed all of my time lol. I have been painting over the last 3 or 4 months, though not a lot if I'm honest. 

But over the last week the spark has returned and I've been painting again :biggrin:

I've decided to scrap the Black Templars as they weren't doing it for me anymore lol. I'll be keeping reggie for sentimental sake but the other BT's will be stripped 

I have made some headway into my marine infantry however. I've been painting up tactical marines and also gotten a few characters done. 

A've also started work on the tanks of my force. Painting the half/half scheme on the tanks is demoralising work that's for sure, but it'll be woth it.

Here is a WIP of the siege shield for my vindicator










This is my first real attempt at freehand on a semi large scale. Overall I'm REALLY pleased with it. It's inspired me to try some freehand on the doors of my rhinos ect.


Today I also started my descent into madness, by buying some Death Korps of Krieg.

As the Krieg are so expensive I've started by buying the troops meant for the gorgon transport. 48 quid for 50 models is not as soul crushing as 35 quid for ten.

My plan is to cut and seperate the models from the line, replace any damaged parts where the models connected, and paint them k:

On another good news front, the lad that lives next door to me recently got hold of a decent camera so hopefully I'll be able to liberate it and get some sexy pictures.

Anyway folks, I'm off to paint. Take it easy.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

that shield is awesome m8

and the rest of the army too


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks we have a tiny update .

Here is a WIP of one of the banners for my army. It has no effect in game iother than looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, was hoping for a decent update today. But unfortunatly the Krieg didn't arrive 

BUUUUUT

Something that did arrive:

SIGNED COPY OF THE FIGHTSTAR BE HUMAN DELUXE CD/DVD










Hopefully the krieg will arrive tomorrow and I can get cracking.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well hello people :biggrin:

My krieg arrived yesterday, and I've got to say, after seeing them in the flesh, I do not regret this voyage to bankrupcy in the slightest.

As soon as I opened them up I got to work seperating them and tidying them up. I've managed to get 18 Krieg that don't need any work and 32 that need some minor green stuff work. I've not had a single krieg that isnt beyond saving which is quite great.

Here is a pic of some seperated boys:










I managed to get a test model painted up in GW last night but my phone camera won't show any detail. With any luck I'll be able to get some decent pics next week when I go home.


Peace out


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, got a wee update.

I've been making fantastic progress on the gorgon krieg. I've now completely repaired 38, with a further six need some slight repairing. The remaining six are going to be used as tank commanders for my tanks :biggrin:

So here's a few pics of the ones I've finished so far. I apologise for the terrible quality, I just wanted you guys to get a sense of what I'm going for here lol.





































I've also made some good progress on my first commissar, he's almost dome, just needs a few more layers in a few places.

And on the same vein of crazy, I brought the rest of my Krieg infantry from FW today. Two grenadier squads, an infantry squad firing, a platoon command squad and three teams of heavy weapon crew. 

I'm heading home again next week for 3 weeks so I should be able to get some decent pics then.

So until then kiddies :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bundle of rep for the brilliant idea of using the gorgon krieg to keep costs down. I wouldn't use it my self but a bit of a tutorial on how you did it would be a big help to other krieg players out there. They look really good too.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, update time. 

First up is a tutorial on seperating the gorgon transport troops :victory:

*Separating the Gorgon transport troop’s tutorial.*

Tools you’ll need:
Craft Knife (This needs to be SHARP)
Razor Saw
Clippers
Modelling Drill
Sculpting Tools
Green Stuff

Step 1.

Take your lovely strips of troops and wash them as you would any other resin items.



Step 2.

You can separate the troops in two ways. You can either use a very sharp craft knife or you can use the razor saw. The knife allows a lot more control as where the cut is located but takes a LONG time, and it is much more dangerous (by the end my hands where pretty much cut to ribbons lol)



With your knife begin to cut from the top of the model, trying to avoid cutting into details such as armour, weapons or hands. Work your way down the model, trying your best not to lose too much of either model. Don’t worry too much about losing big chunks of arms, these can be repaired easily later. The most important thing to do it make sure you save the hands, this means you won’t have the difficult job of resulting them, and it gives you a clear indication of how long the arms will be.

When you’ve managed to separate the two models, one or both with have sections of ‘flash’ left over from the joining model. Trim this down with your knife.

In some cases (mostly the troops in 2’s, 3’s and those at the edge of the rows) you should be able to trim down the excess, carve a crease into a sleeve here and there and be finished. When I was doing this, I managed to get 18 Krieg that didn’t require any green stuff work at all. I just cut them apart, cleaned them up and they were done.
If you want to get this done a little quicker you can use a razor saw. Just place the saw onto the join of the two models and start sawing. This method is going to be quicker initially but it’s going to mean a lot more greenstuff work later on. I would recommend using the knife to separate the troops that are in 2’s and 3’s as well as the edge models of the six-man lines. 
Now, even with the knife, you probably won’t be able to save the arms of some of the models on the six-man strips. For these i did just use the saw to save myself time. If you’re careful with the angle, you can still save large portions using the saw. But for the most part it is a case of choosing one of the two Krieg to lose an arm so that the other one can be spared. Once you’ve separated the models you’ll have something that looks like this:



Step 3.

Once you’ve separated all fifty Krieg you will be left with roughly 15-20 models which require no greenstuff. 22-25 models which only require sleeve or cuff repair . And perhaps 5-10 models which need more complicated greenstuffing (hands sculpting, entire arms remaking etc)
Now I’m by no means any sort of expert with greenstuff but I have managed to save all 50 models so that they were usable. I have fully repaired a total of 44 Krieg and I will be using the remaining 6 as tank commanders. If you are more skilled with greenstuff and are able to sculpt hands then I really see no reason why you couldn’t use all 50 as infantry troops.

Here are some examples of my repairs:

Here is a WIP of a sleeve repair 



Here is a WIP of a cuff repair



Once you have repaired your Krieg it’s time to begin happily painting them. Here are a few examples of one of mine all painted up. Once you’ve painted them up the repaired ones fit right in with all the ones that required no work at all. I aplologise for the pic, I'm doing this at night with terrible lighting lol.






Hopefully you can see how the model looks perfectly fine after being painted up, despite the awful photo k:

So for £48, a bit of patience and a lot of plasters for your wounds, you get 50 Death Korps of Krieg infantry that you can repair and use with minimal skill required. I hope this helps some folks and a big thank you to khargrim from warseer for the inspiration.

___________________________________________________________

Over the last few days I've been on a painting banansa. I've now finished 24 infantry and a Commissar, here's a quick pic:



I've also started work on my Mounted commissar:



AND, the rest of my krieg infantry (minus the trench heavy weapon crews) arrived from FW today so I've been building lots. Pictured here is the command squad, firing squad and my second commissar (which is the one I origionally ordered, but FW gave me the wrong one lol)



You may spiy I've added a few gorgon troops to these units. I've added a Vox caster and a medic to my command squad.

I'm going to try and get a bunch of better quality pics over the next few days so you can see the krieg in better detail.


Anyway, hope you enjoyed, I’m off to paint some krieg.

Cheers 

Reaper


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome work Reaper, love how you showed the tutorial for the update as well.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey people. Update time.

I've been working away over the last few days. Got a total of 46 finished krieg infantry now :biggrin: I'm currently working on the firing squad and the command squad. Then it'll be onto the grenadiers.

I've also started work on the heavy weapons teams. So far I've finished building four:




























































































I've included both natural light and camera flash versions of each so you can get a good look at them.

I also used this an another excuse to flex my sculpting musles (Not a whole lot though to be honset lol) in making some sandbags. I'm really happy with how they turned out and think they look pretty good.

I'm hoping to have the main infantry (excluding the grenadiers) finished by Wednesday, then I want to have the grenadiers done by thursday and all the HW teams built by the weekend.

Anyway, let me know what you think so far. Comments keep me going :biggrin:

Reaper out!


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

cool just read this PL and i do like your paint job on the marines keep up the good work
+ rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, I have finished the majority of the Krieg now. 60 infantry includeing 9 heavy weapons teams as well as a platoon command squad and a Lord Commisar. Just need to paint up a officer and a medic as well as finish the platoon banner.

I've still got another 10 grenadiers to build (Oh god how I hate assembling those models) but once they are done I will be taking 10 of the at ease from the mass of infantry to serve as crew for Medusa tanks and various other crew and replacing them with the second squad of grenadiers.

After that it's only tanks remaining 

I'll try take soem daylight photos tomorrow so you can see the progress :biggrin:

Peace Out


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Photo time :biggrin:

First here's a night time shot of all I've done so far:



















Here is my mounted Commissar:



















Here's an example of some of the at ease troops:










Here's an example of some of the firing troops:









Here are some grenadiers:









Here is one of my two Commissars on foot:









And here are a bunch of shots of my heavy weapons teams:



















































































Overall I'm very pleased with this project so far. I love the look of the krieg and I'm pleased with the scheme. The only thing I'm not 100% pleased with are the grenadiers because of how god damn akward they were. But apart from that I'm very happy with it. I'll be taking a brief break from the krieg until I get back to Cardiff where I will start work on the krieg baneblade :victory:

After that it's going to be back to marines for a while whilst I play around with the new BA kits for my II Legion.

Peace out.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First off, those DK models fucking rock! So much detail, they must be fun to paint.

I am really digging what you have done here, from the bases up. Colours are good, shading and such is tops, all in all some damn fine work. I do have one non painting suggestion however: you should give some thought to drilling out the gun barrels or at the very least painting them with a round black spot to show the hole of the barrel. Will go a huge way to making them look even better.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Probably the best Krieg army I have seen in a long time, actually I think it is the only I have seen :laugh: seriously, really cool mate! Now go get yourself a Gorgon for the laugh of it! I command you :wink:....... have some _well _deserved rep for an awesome army!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> First off, those DK models fucking rock! So much detail, they must be fun to paint.
> 
> I am really digging what you have done here, from the bases up. Colours are good, shading and such is tops, all in all some damn fine work. I do have one non painting suggestion however: you should give some thought to drilling out the gun barrels or at the very least painting them with a round black spot to show the hole of the barrel. Will go a huge way to making them look even better.


Thanks a lot Wraith. And as for the gun barrels, I intend to drill the crap out of them as soon as I get a wider drill bit :victory:




dark angel said:


> Probably the best Krieg army I have seen in a long time, actually I think it is the only I have seen :laugh: seriously, really cool mate! Now go get yourself a Gorgon for the laugh of it! I command you :wink:....... have some _well _deserved rep for an awesome army!


Thanks dude, I don't know about a gorgon, but there are many goodies planned for this force, including lots more FW stuff :biggrin:

Onto a mini update, 

Whilst in hobbycraft last week I saw a 1:48 scal revell eurofighter Typhoon. And I thought to myself, 'hell, why not'.

This is what it will look like built:










My plan is to add some autocannons and lascannons to it, as well as an imperial guard pilot and some aquillas and such, and use it as a thunderbolt fighter. I really like the FW model but I have two problems with it:

1. The price of course lol

2. It looks too boxy, cool, but boxy. Aircraft are streamline, and the thunderbotl just doesnt look right.

I'll be staring construction at some point this week, and if it works how I hope it will, it will be the start of an at least 3 strong squadren of planes.


On a similar ariel note, I've at long last started painting my valkyrie, which was purchesed on it's release lol.

So far I've given it a coat of army painter grey to get a good coverage of grey. I then intend to wash it devlan mud and bring it back up to adeptus battlegrey. Then I plan on giving it a light drybrush of codex grey to pick out the details. 




























For the crew, I'm going to paint them in the same scheme as the rebel pilots from star wars:










I also want to add some details such as pin up nose art and the like.

Anyway, until next time kiddies.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I had my first game in a while yesterday in GW. It was a big seven player game. About 4000 points a side. 

It was myself, two other guard players and a iron warriors player against an ork, eldar and dark eldar player.

It was a standard game, but with superheavies.

Our team was defending one half of the board, we had loads of defence lines and automated guns. There were three objectives, all in the no mans land of the centre of the board. If we captured at least one of them then all our defence guns would be online for the whole next turn.

I deployed my krieg on the flank with another guard player, opposite the ork player. We assumed that the ork player would launch a massive charge so we decided staying behind the defences wa the best idea.

Here are some pics:
































































We got first turn, shuffled out defences a little then opened fire. Our shooting phase was terrible, myself and the other guard player on the flank got a total of four kills between us. This is something that continued pretty much all game. We got very few kills on our flank and were again and again nailed by some very impressive ork shooting. 

The most succesful turn we had was when the ork player deepstriked some flashgitz,badruk and a weirdboy(i think) behind us. Turning every gun, we opened fire, they were wiped out in short order. But that was the best our shooting could achieve unfortunatley.

Things started getting really bad for us when the eldar player decided to drop grenades on my head  in two turns he wiped out around 30 krieg. But not once did he manage to break the iron resolve of the krieg and cause pinning :victory:

Here is a pic of our dead pile:










Not pictures there are my 30 something krieg. By the time we finished, this pile was a tower of bodies.

Needles to say, we lost the game by a massive margin. We were playing for four hours and we didnt make it onto any of the objectives. We all knew where we had gone wrong however. We had held back from the go when we should have just mobbed the objective with bodies and held. That being said, it was a good game for the first two hours or so, after that it seemed like mine and the other guard player's flank seemed to be totally inactive apart from us removing casualties. Eventually we decided to cut our losses and concide so we could all have other games/ paint.

So as my very first experience as guard it wasn't the best. But I did learn a few things:

1. Though soft and fleshy, as long as my Lord Commissar (Who is named Adolf Von Strabo) is around, they will stick through the toughest situations.

2. I NEED tanks asap. My infantry were often exposed and I lacked the high strength weapons to do massive damage.



On the modelling front, I've ordered a bunch of the kolony millitia heads from pig iron to use on regular guardsmen. I also plan on getting hold of a bunch of 60mm bases so that I can build what heavy weapons I have left. I think I should be able to make another 20-25 heavy weapons, which should add around another 1500 points to my Imperial apoc army 

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys, time for another update. I've finished my first Krieg Chimera. I know they don't use them in the IA books, but I'm sure if they were in an environment that was more chimera friendly then they would lol.














































I am very very pleased with how it turned out. I tried a few things that didn't work in terms of scheme so in the end I settled for uniform grey, but I think it works well. 

I know the pictures arent great. But I'd really appreciate any and all comments and ideas you guys have on my recent work. With any luck I'llbe able to get hold on my flatmates decent camera soon so that I can take better pics of my latest stuff. But comments would still be appreciated

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, it's that time once again. Update time :biggrin:

I have now finished painting my Vendetta:























































Here's a WIP of the base:










I'm also a decent way into painting my stand in Thunderbolt:



















I'm really pleased with it so far, especially the eagle wings. I made them out of plasticardon stuck them on. You can see in the pictures but there are two twin-linked autocannons and two lascannons (count as twin linked) on the underside of the jet.

Both flyers will be recieving decals once I get hold of some decal paper. I'll be adding pin up nose art, pilot names, craft names, squadron markings and kill markings.

Once that's done I'll be returning to my II legion marines to finish the 1500 point playable army. From there I'll add maybe another 500-1000 points (depending on what I've already started lol) and after that It'll be time for a krieg baneblade.

Please leave some C+C

Cheers

Reaper


*EDIT*

Here is the finished plane, and the Vendetta with it's base:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking awesome man.

The Krieg are gorgeous models, and you've painted them really well. I love the casual looking heavy weapon teams lol.

Cool idea with the Typhoon, my only gripe is that it just looks a bit flat, and I'm not sure about the orange nose.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Looking awesome man.
> 
> The Krieg are gorgeous models, and you've painted them really well. I love the casual looking heavy weapon teams lol.
> 
> Cool idea with the Typhoon, my only gripe is that it just looks a bit flat, and I'm not sure about the orange nose.


Cheers man. 

In regards to the typoon, the picture has washed out the drybrushing. But it is quite a flat model as it is, not a lot of raised surfaces and the like. And the node is red :biggrin: but the picture got that too lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Howdy Ho Kids, it's update time.

Since finishing the Krieg vehichles I've by no means been idle. Oh no no no. I decided as a break from the grey (and the fact I've pretty much finished all the Krieg I have at the moment) I decided to take another shot at an Imperial Fist test scheme. 

It was a warm sunny evening in my room and there I was, watching south park, minding my own business when BAM!!! the perfecr IF recipe slapped me in the face like a wet fish (THWAK!). So, with brush in hand I began.

About four hours later, I was sat staring at an Imperial Fist Terminator with a yellow I was actually pleased with :victory:

Since then, I've proceeded to finish a squad of 5 termies. The pictures are a bit blurry and the colour is washed out slightly (trying to buy a new camera, but damn argos dont have it in stock atm)

Here they are:














































The recipe I have used for these Fists is as follows:

Black undercoat
Iyanden Darksun
Gryphonne Sepia wash
Touch up areas such as weapons, parchments, kneepads ect with black.
3-4 layers of a 50/50 mix of darksun and sunburst yellow (thinning the consistency with each progressive layer)
Touch up and receses with sepia
Highlight with Sunburst yellow (this stark highlight makes the model look a little lighter than it actuall is, which is pretty cool :biggrin
Paint details:victory:

It's a really easy scheme that I think looks really cool. I've had a really good reception to it from everyone at my local GW (including an awesome privilige, more on that below)
I really want to get a decent camera so I can show you all the true result, but good things come to those who wait I suppose :biggrin:

On the gaming front, I got another big game in with my Krieg last night in GW. 

It was a custom game of ZOMBIE APOCOLYPSE! 
Bascially, myself and three other guard players (Elysians, Vostroyans and Cadians) were the last remaining forces on a planet that had been overcome with a deadly virus, turning the inhabitants into mindless zombies. We had to protect the last standing chapel of the emperor from the zombie horde. Which was supported by various infected armies. (all the other guys brought along their standard armies which functioned as normal but they had slow and purposful and relentless to represent the infection.)

The enemy side had 6 players (blood angels, dark angles, smurfs, grey knights, tau and more tau) in total. 

The guard side also got my 5 terminators, the last space marines on the planet, to give aid. We decided that the squad of five would be broken up and each member would lead a squad of guard, granting them fearless (such a cool image, the terminators bolstering the defences where they were weakest.)

We played on a 6*8 board, with the guard controling the four centre squares attached to the board edge. The chaple was located at the top of a hill, which we deployed around. The evil side came on from lal other board edges.

In the first turn it was only the zombies that started on the board for the evil side (same stats as a guardsmen but with lower WS, I and fearless, as well as 6+ poisened weapons. And when in a combat involving zombies, all good casualties came back as zombies.) In total there was probably around 120 zombies.

I managed to get a couple pictures just as the game began:









The Krieg stand firm, ready for the undead tide.









The imperial fist Sergeant, as well as Lord Commisar Adolf Von Stompy, give an inspiring speech to the men as they stare death(undead?) in the face.









The autocannon teams mark their targets and say their prayers to the God-Emperor









A Squad of grenadiers get in to a position to make best use of their weapons.









An imperial fist bolsters the Krieg line









An overview of the krieg line (and the zombies in the distance)

The game itself was truely EPIC! It was one of those games where there are so many nailbiting moments when you think all is lost, just to be saved at the last second.

Some of my most memorable moments included:

- The guard slaughtering dozens of zombies board wide in the first turn.

- The Elysian reinforcments and their heroic acts. In one turn, I think it was four valykries in one turn and two in another that arrived to dish out the pain. Later in the game, when another marine player joined the evil side, a squad of veterans jumped from a valykrie to deliver a demo charge to a 10 man, dual lightning claw vanguard squad, thinning their numbers enough for the krieg to wipe them out. 

- The Cadian side managed to survive the entire game although it was beset by sanguinary guard, death company and something like 40 deathwing terminators. The cadian snipers really shone, slowly whittling the advancing terminators. Special mention goes to the cadian sentinal that managed to not only hold off lamartes and the death company for four turns, but also kill most of them.

- The fall of the vostroyans. They were sacrificed by not retreating, thus bearing the brunt of the zmobie attack, as the rest of us fell back into firing lines behind the rear defences.

- The armoured reinforcment. A chimera and hellhound managed to wipe out an ork squad that had just join the game in a single round, leaving only the nob.

- One of the two remaining terminators falling the powerclaw of said nob, whilst simultaneously smashing it's face with his powerfist.

- Lord Commisar Adolf Von Stompy and his command squad making one final push and cutting down the battlesuit that threatened to break through their lines (they did it with their last attack too )

All in all it was one of the funnest games of 40k I've ever played. It was frenzy of multiple combats, dismare on the cadian side, heroic resuces by the elysians, couragous sacrifice by the vostroyans and the iron resolve of the krieg. At one point, because the others had gone for food, or were indisposed, I was in command of the vostroyans ans elysians as well as the krieg and the tank reserves (needless to say, it was due to my orders as a general that the vostroyans chose to give their lives so dearly k

Aside from the actual gameplay itself, it was a really fun social event. We were all laughing, joking and getting involved in some very un- Politically Correct banter. There was 40k trash talk (which has got to be some of the lamest trash talk I've ever witnessed) challenges between heroes and mighty victories as well as grevious loses.

We didn't managed to finish the game because most of us had to leave. We had played five turns and the zombie forces had not reached the chaple of last hope. The guard forces however, had suffered massive loses and no doubt would have crumbled within a turn or two. 

That game showed me just how fun a really narative game can be. It was definatley a game where the story overrided the rules. I think knowing that the guard side was going to lose anyway really helped stop people losing hope and giving up, because it wasnt about winning, but making a last stand. 

I hope to have another one of these super narrative games soon as it was good fun :victory:


On the horizon model wise, I've resumed work on the II Legion infantry, got 2 and a half guys finished today. Once i've finished two squads I'm goign to reward myself by re-painting my GD chaos lord in NMM (should be interesting). As well as II legion, i've also got 5 IF scouts on the go at the moment also. 

I hoped you enjoyed this massive post folks, and as always I'd really love to hear your feedback on my latest works.

Reaper out.


----------

